# UK Spouse Visa



## Married man (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi Guys

Me and my wife are nearly set to apply for her UK spouse visa. I have sent her the following:

6 months pay slips
6 months statements (certified)
Employment contract and written confirmation signed by management
P60
Housing Standards Certificate
Notarised passport copies
Sponsor letter
Parents letter confirming we will we ok to live with them

Are there anything else that I missed? Also does anyone know how long the process is generally for UK spouse visa from Dubai?


Thanks guys, it would be a great help if anyone can contribute.


Thank you all,


----------

